# juste une question



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2009)

Excusez moi de vous déranger, mais quelle heure est-il?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Octobre 2009)

LA CULTURE DU RIZ

Récolte

Selon le climat et le cycle des variétés, on obtient 1 à 4 récoltes par an.

En climat tropical chaud, on arrive à faire généralement deux récoltes par an, parfois trois comme au Vietnam, dans le Delta du Mékong. En Chine, il a été réalisé jusqu'à quatre cycles de culture par an. La récolte principale a lieu généralement entre les mois de décembre et de février.

En climat tempéré et en climat tropical froid (en altitude), on obtient une seule récolte par an, durant les mois de septembre et d'octobre dans l'hémisphère Nord, et durant les mois de mars et avril dans l'hémisphère Sud.

Pour des récoltes optimales, le riz réclame la combinaison de plusieurs facteurs :
- des températures clémentes ; le zéro physiologique pour le japonica étant de 12°C et 13°C pour l'indica).
- une disponibilité suffisante en eau
- un travail minutieux.







L'importance de la chaleur n'est pourtant pas une contrainte majeure. Des températures élevées ne sont vraiment nécessaires que pendant la période de maturation (au moins 20°C pendant 25 à 40 j.). Dans les régions méditerranéennes, où l'hiver peut être frais, le riz supporte les variations saisonnières à condition que l'apport en eau soit régulier et abondant pendant la croissance. En altitude les variétés adaptées supportent des températures nocturnes basses (moyenne de 12°C).

Les rendements

-Rendement mondial moyen : environ 3,90 tonnes/ha.
-Rendement national maximal : environ 9,50 tonnes/ha en système irrigué intensif (Australie).
-Rendement national minimal : environ 0,75 tonnes/ha en système pluvial traditionnel (RD. Congo).

Il existe des régions où le riz est une culture pluvial (Afrique, zones montagneuses d'Asie du Sud-Est, où il s'agit encore d'une culture sur brûlis à rotation longue ; 8 à 15 ans) mais avec des rendements faibles (sauf au Brésil où il existe une culture pluvial mécanisé et intensive en intrants) et des terres qui s'appauvrissent vite si des pratiques culturales adaptées (rotations, " semis direct ") ne sont pas adoptées rapidement. Au contraire, sans techniques de mécanisation poussée, l'irrigation permet de très hauts rendements, comme en Australie (9,5 tonnes/ha) et en Egypte (8,7 tonnes/ha).

4 types de culture

La riziculture inondée

Le riz inondé de bas-fond est cultivé sur sol piétiné (en Afrique et Madagascar) dans des champs entourés de diguettes pouvant retenir l'eau jusqu'à une profondeur allant de 0-25 cm (eau peu profonde) à 25-50 cm (profondeur moyenne). Ces rizières non-irriguées, sont alimentées par la pluie ou par le ruissellement provenant d'un bassin local de réception, ainsi que par les transferts d'un casier à l'autre par gravité. Ce riz pluvial de bas-fond est aussi cultivé en eau profonde (50-100 cm), les variétés modernes semi-naines sont alors inutilisables. Les contraintes les plus importantes de la production sont les risques de sécheresse temporaire et d'inondation soudaine.

· L'utilisation d'engrais est faible. De plus, l'implantation de la culture, souvent au moyen d'une combinaison de semis direct et de repiquage, est difficile et les rendements sont faibles.

· Ce type de riz occupe le second rang après le riz irrigué avec 25% de la surface récoltée et 17% de la production mondiale de riz.

· Cette méthode de riziculture peut être rencontré dans les régions rurales les plus densément peuplées et concerne quelques-unes des populations urbaines et rurales les plus pauvres.


La riziculture de montagne ou de plateau
La terre est préparée et ensemencée à sec. Les récoltes souffrent souvent du manque d'humidité et de terres généralement peu fertiles. Ainsi, les rendements que l'on obtient sont souvent très faibles.

Ce type de riziculture est présent au Brésil, à Madagascar, en Inde et en Asie du Sud-Est. En Asie, il est cultivé principalement sur les rives des fleuves lorsque les eaux se retirent à la fin de la saison des pluies. Il est également présent dans certains pays africains et latino-américains où la culture pluviale concerne plus de 50% de la surface totale consacrée au riz.

Cette riziculture pluvial représente environ 13% de la surface récoltée au monde et 4% de la production mondiale de riz.






La riziculture irriguée

Le sol est préparé à l'état humide. L'eau est retenue dans les rizières par des diguettes. En Asie, le riz est dans ce système largement repiqué. Par ailleurs, le semis direct est de plus en plus pratiqué à cause du coût de plus en plus élevé de la main-d'uvre.

Avant repiquage, les graines sont pré-germées et cultivées en couches humides pendant une période variant de 9 à 14 jours à Madagascar et jusqu'à 40 à 50 jours après le semis en Asie. Ensuite, les plantules sont repiquées.

En semis direct, les graines le plus souvent pré-germées sont semées à la main à la volée en Asie ou semées sur l'eau avec semoir mécanique, ou par avion, comme aux Etats-Unis ou en Australie. On utilise aussi le semis mécanique sur sol piétiné ou sur sol sec.

Une importante fertilisation permet d'accroître le rendement, notamment avec les variétés modernes semi-naines ou à haut potentiel de rendement issues de la Révolution Verte. On utilise les engrais minéraux et organiques ainsi que les engrais verts.

En adoptant certaines technologies modernes, les rendements peuvent atteindre 5 tonnes par hectare pendant la saison pluvieuse et plus de 10 tonnes en saison sèche.

Cette riziculture irriguée représente 55% de la surface mondiale de récolte et 75% de la production mondiale de riz.






La riziculture en eau profonde

La profondeur de l'eau se situe entre 1 et 5 mètres, cette dernière provient de la crue des rivières, des lacs ou résulte de l'effet des marées près des embouchures des deltas. Elle peut être supérieure à 5 mètres, notamment au Bangladesh, ainsi que dans les deltas du Mékong, du Chao Phraya et du Niger.

Le riz est semé à la volée sur labour grossier dans des champs rarement bordés de diguettes, dans les régions où le niveau de l'eau monte rapidement après le début de la mousson.

On sème des variétés généralement traditionnelles à haute tige et feuillues, avec peu de talles. Elles s'allongent et flottent à mesure que le niveau de l'eau s'élève (on l'appelle aussi " riz flottant ").

On rencontre ce type de riziculture en Asie du Sud (Bangladesh) et du Sud-Est (Thaïlande centrale, Cambodge, Sumatra) ainsi qu'en Afrique de l'Ouest et en Amérique du Sud.

Les rendements sont bas principalement à cause des aléas climatiques (sécheresses et inondations) et du faible potentiel de production de cultivars traditionnels cultivés avec peu d'intrants . Pourtant, ces régions subviennent aux besoins de 100 millions de personnes, la plupart vivant sur de petites exploitations familiales.

Au Bangladesh, en Inde, en Thaïlande et au Vietnam méridional, de telles régions ont été transformées en rizières irriguées, à la suite de projets de barrages, de pompages dans les nappes et d'hydraulique fluviale.


----------



## l'écrieur (31 Octobre 2009)

*Immigrés de force. Les travailleurs indochinois en France (1939-1962)    *

*



*
*
*
*Au service de la riziculture et de lorganisation Todt*

 La Seconde Guerre mondiale marque une rupture dans lhistoire coloniale française, car elle sert de catalyseur au mouvement de décolonisation. Confronté à la débâcle, Lê Huu Tho, un engagé volontaire, fils dun mandarin de Hué, décrit parfaitement la perte de prestige de la France : « Ma vision idyllique de la France sest trouvée complètement bouleversée. Et dabord, comment une armée soi-disant si puissante a-t-elle pu être défaite si rapidement ? 1 ». La nouvelle du naufrage français est bien accueillie par la grande masse des « immigrés de force » : aucune sympathie pour une Allemagne dont ils ignorent tout dans cette réaction. Mais beaucoup dONS interprètent la défaite française comme la promesse dun retour prochain. Cependant, et à la différence des travailleurs venus dAfrique du Nord, seuls 4 500 de ces travailleurs sont alors rapatriés, en raison de linterruption des communications maritimes entre la France et sa colonie dExtrême-Orient.​ 





Les 14 200 travailleurs indochinois demeurés en France sont pris en charge par le service de la « Main-duvre indigène » (la MOI), rattaché au ministère du Travail. Faute de pouvoir la renvoyer en Indochine, Vichy prend la décision à lété 1941 dutiliser cette main-duvre. Ainsi, en 1943, la majorité des Indochinois présents en métropole sont employés dans les entreprises agricoles et forestières, les poudreries, lextraction de tourbe pour le chauffage où ils remplacent les travailleurs français prisonniers en Allemagne. Ils travaillent par exemple aux salins de Salin-de-Giraud (Bouches-du-Rhône) ou cultivent le riz en Camargue. Linterruption des échanges avec ces territoires a en effet fait prendre conscience aux autorités que la riziculture camarguaise pourrait devenir rentable. Elle pouvait permettre notamment dassurer lalimentation des ONS asiatiques. Ce sont ainsi les travailleurs forcés indochinois qui ont permis lessor de la riziculture en Camargue, ce que la mémoire locale tend à occulter, comme lillustre le site du Syndicat des Riziculteurs de France qui ny fait nulle mention. Enfin, et de manière croissante, les ouvriers indochinois pouvaient travailler directement pour lAllemagne, soit pour les troupes doccupation soit pour lorganisation Todt. En janvier 1944 plus du quart des ONS sont au service de loccupant.


----------



## Nephou (1 Novembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Excusez moi de vous déranger, mais quelle heure est-il?


Lheure de se cultiver sur la riziculture à travers les âges semble-t-il merci pour ça


----------



## Amok (1 Novembre 2009)

J'ajoute : infraction niveau 1 pour l'auteur du fil. Du délire, oui, du n'importe quoi, non. Après, ca va encore pleurer que le bar "devient nul".


----------

